# HCPCS Code J0280 and J1245



## nelsondeb (Nov 24, 2009)

We have come across some confusion in our practice. Our physicians do nuclear stress tests in office. 

lets say a patient came in and they were given 125mg of aminophylline and 44.1 mg of persantine, per the HCPCS guidelines, we should bill this as ONE unit of J0280 and 5 units of J1245? 

Any insight is appreciated.


----------

